# Tuesday Morning 2018



## revengemaiden (Sep 4, 2014)

Cool items -- definitely Halloween-worthy.

Guess we will need to keep checking Tuesday Morning to see what they get in. Last year I missed all their Halloween merchandise. 

Need to get in to TM earlier this year!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I’ve always found phrenology heads a bit eerie. Not exactly Halloween, but definitely something you could fit into your Halloween decor, especially if you have a palm reading/Tarot theme. That’s why I ended up buying that one last year from EarthboundTrading!


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

I have many Phrenology heads but not this one and my Tuesday Mornings have let me down. I did get a palmistry hand though, thanks for posting! Makes me mad when I can see how many there are, just in your photo and here, zip on the shelf, employees never saw any in the stores.


Edit: My cousin just found one for me in Oklahoma faster than it took me to get one of my local stores to answer their phone. And it's 20% off, yay!




Bobbiejo said:


> No Halloween merchandise out thus far, but they did have these. The head is kind of creepy when seen in person. Maybe it’s just me. ?


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

schatze said:


> I have many Phrenology heads but not this one and my Tuesday Mornings have let me down. I did get a palmistry hand though, thanks for posting! Makes me mad when I can see how many there are, just in your photo and here, zip on the shelf, employees never saw any in the stores.
> 
> 
> Edit: My cousin just found one for me in Oklahoma faster than it took me to get one of my local stores to answer their phone. And it's 20% off, yay!
> ...


Yay for you!!!! And on sale at that! They were $24.99 when I saw them. Pretty freaky scary looking up close isn’t it?


----------



## Engelspook (Jun 11, 2018)

Just walked past our Tuesday Morning and there was Halloween up. Not much and they were closed so I couldn't go inside so all I saw was witch hats and big purple bows. It's a start though...


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

All right, the first sighting! Are you going back tomorrow to look at the goods inside?


----------



## Engelspook (Jun 11, 2018)

For sure! At Home put there Halloween up last week! Not sure if they have their own feed. Couldn't find it, but here are some shots. I will get some pics from Tuesday Morning ?


----------



## oscar&belle (Jul 8, 2018)

First finds of the season...


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Yay! I ran by one store to take a look, but they had just started putting things out. There were a couple of orange and purple Halloween bows and a hanging sign with witch legs dangling below. Another couple of days before they have everything out. I’m hoping they have another discounted Jim Shore Halloween figurine like last year.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

oscar&belle said:


> First finds of the season...


Those look VERY similar to the pair Grandinroad sold a couple years ago! Mine are packed away right now so I can’t tell if they’re identical, but at first glance they look pretty darn close!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Found a photo of the Grandinroad ones....yep, looks like the same ones!


----------



## Engelspook (Jun 11, 2018)

Sorry these pics are late. Haven't been able to sign in a couple of times


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Engelspook said:


> Sorry these pics are late. Haven't been able to sign in a couple of times


The fortunes told figure looks interesting. Do you remember the quality? I stopped by a Tuesday Morning today, but they didn’t have but 2-3 things out on an end cap. No cleared space for additional stuff that I could see.


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Mine only had a handful of items on an endocarp yesterday, but they were getting ready to put more out...they had the COUNTESS from the Katherine Collection @ grandin Road from last year!! $350 instead of like $700ish!!! If she is there after halloween or gets a mark down, she's mine!! but i can't spend that right now


----------



## GhostPuppy (Aug 1, 2015)

I feel like I hit the jackpot today! My local store had about an aisle of Halloween goodies. They had lots of the usual stuff-- table runners, witch hats, pretty witch doll-decorations, and some tiny fairy garden props. I really wanted a beautiful pair of Rococo frame-poppers (is that a word?), but they were pricey... over $350 each! Ouch!















And here are the babes that I bought:







I adore vintage boogey book looking decorations.








Aren't they cute?








I think this gal will live on my desk year-round. I'm even temped to make her my avatar here!

And the cherry on top? My husband left on a business trip today, so I stashed everything in the guest room closet without his eye-rolling .


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

GhostPuppy said:


> I feel like I hit the jackpot today! My local store had about an aisle of Halloween goodies. They had lots of the usual stuff-- table runners, witch hats, pretty witch doll-decorations, and some tiny fairy garden props. I really wanted a beautiful pair of Rococo frame-poppers (is that a word?), but they were pricey... over $350 each! Ouch!
> View attachment 552533
> 
> View attachment 552535
> ...




OMG I absolutely love love love those frames! I think those are the same ones we’ve seen at Rogers Gardens a couple years ago. Holy crap at the price tag though. Seems kinda steep for Tuesday Morning.


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Holy crap at the price tag though. Seems kinda steep for Tuesday Morning.


They're Katherine's Collection! There's one on sale online for $600, which must be around the original price. Technically heavily discounted, haha.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I love the countess coming out of the frame!!! $350 is still so much, but I’m not sure if I could have walked away from that treasure. I hope my local stores have such good stuff.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

HereForTheBoose said:


> They're Katherine's Collection! There's one on sale online for $600, which must be around the original price. Technically heavily discounted, haha.



Figures why I like them so much! LOL

And here I wanted to take it easy this year (financially) but it appears that might not happen. I’ve already spent around $300 and we haven’t even gotten into the season yet!


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

Well, at least you'll be prepared to host an entire neighborhood for Wine/Cocktail Hour in the event of a zombie apocalypse.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Well, I’ve gone to five Tuesday Morning stores in the last few days and called another five. No one has any larger Halloween items, or more specifically, no one has the Katherine skeleton mirrors. Just a bunch of tabletopper items for the most part. So disappointing! Those of you that have been lucky enough to see the Katherine mirrors in person, if you can swing it, you might want to reconsider whether you want them. You may not get a chance to buy them on clearance. Bumming!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I went to one of my larger Tuesday Morning today , they had the Countess, the fortune teller, the door knocker ( katherines collection one) , the male and female mirror skeleton things....and the Lord frame. I left him for last because he was broken, he had lost his head lol They still had the head it wasn't actually lost but was completely off his body, it was a clean break and I think could be fixed and not even seen since his clothes would hide it But they were only willing to discount him to $262. I keep going back and forth on whether I should have gotten him but since I wasn't sure how hard it would be to reattach his head I passed. 
One of the staff looked up the Lord and Countess and they were the only store within 100 miles of me to get one ....

I did get the Countess and the mirrors and the Fortune teller, love the fortune teller for some reason lol


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Ohhhhh I’m so jealous! Errr, I mean, I’m so happy for you! Hahaha

I haven’t been to my Tuesday Morning yet and I’m almost afraid to because I have no willpower 

I’m not sure I would’ve passed on the Lord. But I agree, they should’ve discounted him more for you though!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I’m drawing blank on the fortune teller. ? but all the rest I know actually what you got...... you scored! I’m jealous, but in a good (supportive?) way. LOL Your display is going to rock!

Edited: It just dawned on me which fortune teller item you were talking about. I forget which store it was associated with.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Ohhhhh I’m so jealous! Errr, I mean, I’m so happy for you! Hahaha
> 
> I haven’t been to my Tuesday Morning yet and I’m almost afraid to because I have no willpower <img src="http://www.halloweenforum.com/images/smilies/rolleyes.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Roll Eyes (Sarcastic)" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> I’m not sure I would’ve passed on the Lord. But I agree, they should’ve discounted him more for you though!


Spirits, if you are interested in these pieces, go check your nearby stores please. There don’t appear to be any currently in the Raleigh area. My next best option to find them is in Charlotte which I believe is nearer to you. I want to give you first dibs before I come raiding your stores. ?


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm sure we won't get any of the good stuff in Eastern NC sigh*


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Ok I was just told that any store can look up the item 100 miles around a zip code. So they can pop in different zip codes in order to find a location selling the Katherine items. The catch is we need the 7 or so digit code under the bar code on the tag. Can anyone that sees the Katherine items take pictures of the price & codes? This would help us fellow haunters find these items. Thanks!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Bobbiejo said:


> Ok I was just told that any store can look up the item 100 miles around a zip code. So they can pop in different zip codes in order to find a location selling the Katherine items. The catch is we need the 7 or so digit code under the bar code on the tag. Can anyone that sees the Katherine items take pictures of the price & codes? This would help us fellow haunters find these items. Thanks!


countess # 1947212


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Ok I am going to have to try and get there this weekend. If I come back having spent $700, it’s all your fault!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

This guy or young lady is the fortune teller I was talking about. ( not my pic, nicked it from the other page) She is lovely, like one of the busts in a way from Home Goods. She is made out of that material and is 16.5 inchs high and 11 in wide. $34.99 ( a little pricey but I have a thing for fortune tellers)
I have no idea who made her, she didnt have tags. The KC stuff all had tags.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Ok I am going to have to try and get there this weekend. If I come back having spent $700, it’s all your fault!


The people at the store told me I was crazy lol They said they didn't even think they would sell it because it was too expensive....they are right , it is ! but it was pretty much half off and I wanted her and the Lord sooooo bad last year, I just did it. 
They are holding on to the broken Lord for me in case I change my mind. 
I didn't get the door knocker, the hand on it looked good but it was 50 bucks and I already knew I was getting the countess so I passed on it, I didn't get the big skeleton lady and man dolls either , they also were really expensive but I dont remember their price...someone else might.

If you find them I say get them( countess and lord) . I can't believe TM got this stuff, I went to two more today and they didnt have any KC stuff at all,


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Disembodied Voice - thank you for the number! The manager at one of the stores I went to said she would try a couple zip codes for me to see whether there was even any Katherine items in North Carolina. She also mentioned that TM has a distribution center in the west and another in the east. The eastern one is in Charlotte. If the eastern distribution center has any Katherine items, you would think NC stores would have received some already, but if it’s all coming out of the west center, those states out west would receive the items first.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Bobbiejo said:


> Disembodied Voice - thank you for the number! The manager at one of the stores I went to said she would try a couple zip codes for me to see whether there was even any Katherine items in North Carolina. She also mentioned that TM has a distribution center in the west and another in the east. The eastern one is in Charlotte. If the eastern distribution center has any Katherine items, you would think NC stores would have received some already, but if it’s all coming out of the west center, those states out west would receive the items first.



Well I'm in TN so I have no doubt your stores in NC will get some. I'm sure mine get merch from the Charlotte center...or at least I would think. Keep looking cause I know yours will get them. I just want to find a Lord that hasn't been broken. They looked mine up and the store I was at was the only one within a 100 miles that got those things. I asked if the others still might since it is still early and of course they didn't know.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Well I'm in TN so I have no doubt your stores in NC will get some. I'm sure mine get merch from the Charlotte center...or at least I would think. Keep looking cause I know yours will get them. I just want to find a Lord that hasn't been broken. They looked mine up and the store I was at was the only one within a 100 miles that got those things. I asked if the others still might since it is still early and of course they didn't know.


Why would your store in TN get merchandise from the Charlotte location? According to their website, their distribution centers are in Dallas and Phoenix?


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Why would your store in TN get merchandise from the Charlotte location? According to their website, their distribution centers are in Dallas and Phoenix?


I have no idea, maybe I misunderstood but I thought she was saying there was a distribution center in the west and one in the east and the one in the east was in charlotte, so that seemed obvious to be the closer to TN ?? but I don't know I was just going off the info bobbiejo provided


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

disembodiedvoice said:


> The people at the store told me I was crazy lol They said they didn't even think they would sell it because it was too expensive....they are right , it is ! but it was pretty much half off and I wanted her and the Lord sooooo bad last year, I just did it.
> They are holding on to the broken Lord for me in case I change my mind.
> I didn't get the door knocker, the hand on it looked good but it was 50 bucks and I already knew I was getting the countess so I passed on it, I didn't get the big skeleton lady and man dolls either , they also were really expensive but I dont remember their price...someone else might.
> 
> If you find them I say get them( countess and lord) . I can't believe TM got this stuff, I went to two more today and they didnt have any KC stuff at all,


I’m sure I will! I saw them a couple years back in the Rogers Gardens display (online) and I knew immediately that I would love to own them! In fact, I’ve been brainstorming ideas on how to recreate the look. I have no doubt that if my TM has these portraits, I’m coming home with them!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I have no idea, maybe I misunderstood but I thought she was saying there was a distribution center in the west and one in the east and the one in the east was in charlotte, so that seemed obvious to be the closer to TN ?? but I don't know I was just going off the info bobbiejo provided


Sorry, when I first read your original post I missed the “distribution center” part so I thought you were meaning store to store. So I was confused! But then after I posted it, I went on their website and read about the company and where they have their distribution centers, so I edited my comment to include that. Maybe their website isn’t up to date with the most recent information. Well, either way, I get now what you were saying! Guess I should just go back to my wine


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

What’s interesting about the 2 frames is that it looks like the Lord one was re-done. If you do a search for them, you can find the exact same Countess portrait, but the Lord one is different....


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> What’s interesting about the 2 frames is that it looks like the Lord one was re-done. If you do a search for them, you can find the exact same Countess portrait, but the Lord one is different....
> 
> View attachment 552739


He does have slight differences in person but so does the countess. Her hair decor is different. The one TM has she has a full feather in the front the one in the pictures from when they were at Rogers Garden and other online stores, it isn't quite like that, the feather isn't as big and has a different jeweled piece attatched to the feather. I don't know if those photos are stock photos from a prototype and the actual product produced had subtle differences or the ones that TM got are just different. They do have the KC tag/cert of authenicity on them. But I noticed those differences too.

The frame of the Lord is large and fabulous all on its own. I really wanted to find him...unbroken 
the TM Lord's body does not go all the way down to the bottom of the frame, it s more in the middle , his clothes are very similar but subtle differences there as well. 
Makes me think the countess had slightly different clothes and jewels on her dress as well. The sleeves at the shoulder are different , the jewel on her bodice and the jewel at her neck are different. The frame looks exactly the same as best as I can tell.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

These are the other KC items my TM had yesterday. I've tried to remember if there was anything else by her but I was so focused on the portraits that I didn't take pics or anything. that door knocker is 49.99 and the guy and girl skelly dolls are something like 230 each. They are pretty big...30 some inches if I had to guess.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Spirits Vineyard said:
> 
> 
> > Why would your store in TN get merchandise from the Charlotte location? According to their website, their distribution centers are in Dallas and Phoenix?
> ...


I was just quoting what I was told by the store manager. She specifically mentioned the two distribution centers. It seems logical there would be more, but perhaps each specializes in certain merchandise? It would make sense if they were simply regional, but who knows. For example, I know the TJ Maxx distribution center here in Charlotte supplies merchandise to all the southeastern states.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo, are you in Charlotte? I can’t remember if we talked about that before! I’m in south Charlotte, and the closest TM to me is the Providence Road one. Have you been to that one yet?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

disembodiedvoice said:


> View attachment 552741
> 
> 
> View attachment 552743
> ...



That’s a good price on the door knocker, but I’m not crazy about that one. I’ve been wanting this one for a while now that Grandinroad has been selling for last couple years, also by KC.....although the price has prevented me from pulling the trigger (as usual!).


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I’m in Raleigh, but I travel the entire state with my job. No, I’ve checked between Raleigh and Winston-Salem. It’s possible some of the stores I’ve already checked may get the items over the coming weeks. I was told only the larger and higher selling stores receive the collectibles. So I guess when calling around, try for the larger stores. I hadn’t planned to check anymore stores this weekend. If you do, maybe they’ll be willing to check the countess number for availability in NC stores. If you find more than one or see other Katherine items you’re not interested in, let me know. BTW - They’ll hold items for 24 hours.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Just got home from a TM trip, and came home with the Countess. The first store I went to, which is fairly new and larger than most of the other stores I’ve been in, had a small standalone rack right next to their stockroom that had Halloween items on it. They didn’t have much, just a shelf full of witch dolls, one or 2 of those Fortune Teller things, a pair of the KC skeleton couple (same as in disembodiedvoice’s photo above), and just one Countess. I almost wasn’t even going to get the Countess, too....I was just sort of meandering around trying to decide what to do, but then a woman came out of the stockroom and I stopped her to ask if she’s seen the Lord (funny question right? Have you seen the Lord? lol) Anyway, she said no, not yet, but they had a few hundred boxes or so of merch in the back to unbox and it could very well be in there. I showed her a picture of it and she said she would take my name and phone number and would call me if/when they get it in. She even asked me if I wanted her to hold the Countess for me until then, because I had mentioned I was looking to buy them as a pair, and I almost said yes but then I asked if there were any discounts/promotions and she said today they had a 15% off any one item if you have a Perks card. Which I do, but I never received an email for it, but I told her that I wold definitely take the Countess today if I got an extra 15% off! So there you go. If your store has either one, you better go today and get it to get that 15% off!

With that said though, I now know why these are less expensive than the originals. They’re not exactly the same, and more importantly, they’re smaller. So, hence the smaller price tag. I won’t say they’re cheaper, because there’s nothing “cheap” about a $350 piece of KC decor. But truthfully, I was hoping they’d be a little bigger.

Despite that, I drove around to 2 other stores, and they had nothing. They both had a small shelf of Halloween merch, but nothing worth spending $$ on. And definitely no KC. I was really hoping that one of them would have the Lord, because I could then get the additional 15% off if I were to get it today (not sure how long that promo was good for). So now I just have to wait and hope that woman calls me, as I can’t imagine they wouldn’t get him in since they had the Countess.

Bobbiejo, if they do get any more in, I will let you know!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I’m so jealous! And the first store you went into at that. I’ll keep trying for sure. The countess looks beautiful! What did you think of the fortune teller?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Here’s the original Countess, and it was approx. 28” x 21”.

I definitely like her dress better in this one.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Here’s the original Countess, and it was approx. 28” x 21”.
> 
> I definitely like her dress better in this one.
> 
> View attachment 552775


Yep, that's what I was talking about. The shoulder of the dress is different, the jewels on it and the hair feather/flowers/jewels. I like the prototype or original better myself but I'm happy with the one I got. I looked up the dimensions of that one shown in your pic ( original) and all the sites I see say 26 X 21 which is what mine is, so i'm not sure about the size difference


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Yep, that's what I was talking about. The shoulder of the dress is different, the jewels on it and the hair feather/flowers/jewels. I like the prototype or original better myself but I'm happy with the one I got. Did your store have the Lord?


Nope. But the woman took my name and number and is going to call me if they do. I may just stalk that store on the weekends until it comes in, or until she calls me, whichever comes first. It HAS to come in, I’m thinking, because they had the Countess, plus a few other KC items.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

I found the Countess and the Skull Mirrors at the store in Nags Head, NC. Guy thought I was crazy when I asked him to hold.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

A Little Odd said:


> I found the Countess and the Skull Mirrors at the store in Nags Head, NC. Guy thought I was crazy when I asked him to hold.


Good for you! Maybe I was just too early in the search this past week. I’m going try stopping by my closest store and have them run the countess number. Or maybe it’s a sign that I’m not supposed to buy any of these pieces? LOL


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> I’m so jealous! And the first store you went into at that. I’ll keep trying for sure. The countess looks beautiful! What did you think of the fortune teller?


To be honest, I didn’t really check it out because I have no intention on buying it. I’m kind of “skulled” out at the moment because I just have so many, so I’m staying away from them. Had the fortune teller been an actual character like the face of a woman or man, that would be a different story, because I’m always drawn to the fortune teller items. I think that was why I didn’t buy that big one from Target last year, too!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> Good for you! Maybe I was just too early in the search this past week. I’m going try stopping by my closest store and have them run the countess number. Or maybe it’s a sign that I’m not supposed to buy any of these pieces? LOL


I think you’ll get them! Probably just a little too early. If you travel for work, you have access to many more stores than the average person so I’m sure there will be at least one store that will get them. 

And at the price points they’re at, the only competition you have in buying them before you do is us (here in the forums!)


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I just contacted a local store and they were able to run the Countess number. No store has it within a 100 mile radius of Raleigh. ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bummer! Well hopefully that will change in the next couple weeks!


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

I think the items will slowly trickle in. I'm hoping to find a Lord to match.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Well I caved lol I went back and bought the broken Lord. I was worried no one around me would get another one ( since the ladies said the doubted it...all the other TM in my area are really small) I'm glad I did , it was only one of the same ladies as last time and she said she would let me have it for 40% off. Then I mentioned that I was upset that I didn't get 15% off last time, she said she would also let me have the xtra 15 off, so I took it. I feel certain I can fix him. They were gonna throw him in the garbage...wth.
so anyway with tax he was less than 200 bucks. I will post pics when I fix him to see if anyone can tell he was damaged.

I'm probably crazy for getting it but the Lord is the one I really wanted in the first place, so I'm crossing my fingers.


----------



## Velvet Vampire (Oct 5, 2004)

Does anyone happen to have the SKU for the Lord (aka Count)? Thanks!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Velvet Vampire said:


> Does anyone happen to have the SKU for the Lord (aka Count)? Thanks!


Lord # 1947211

countess # 1947212


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Well I caved lol I went back and bought the broken Lord. I was worried no one around me would get another one ( since the ladies said the doubted it...all the other TM in my area are really small) I'm glad I did , it was only one of the same ladies as last time and she said she would let me have it for 40% off. Then I mentioned that I was upset that I didn't get 15% off last time, she said she would also let me have the xtra 15 off, so I took it. I feel certain I can fix him. They were gonna throw him in the garbage...wth.
> so anyway with tax he was less than 200 bucks. I will post pics when I fix him to see if anyone can tell he was damaged.
> 
> I'm probably crazy for getting it but the Lord is the one I really wanted in the first place, so I'm crossing my fingers.



That’s awesome! I’m in the same boat as you, he’s the one I really want most out of the two, so I would’ve gone back for him too, especially if you think he’s fixable. Good deal on the price (although part of me thinks if they were just gonna toss him, they should’ve done better!)


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

My husband thinks it is now funny to tell everyone that I am looking for the Lord. I've been invited to church numerous times! He isn't anywhere within a hundred miles of Greenville or Raleigh NC.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> That’s awesome! I’m in the same boat as you, he’s the one I really want most out of the two, so I would’ve gone back for him too, especially if you think he’s fixable. Good deal on the price (although part of me thinks if they were just gonna toss him, they should’ve done better!)


Lol , I couldn't agree more. I even said to the lady , well if your gonna throw him out why not just give him to me? Of course she said she couldn't do that, that they wouldn't throw it away , they would have to damage him out, send him back to ....wherever? distribution, corporate ? and they would be the ones to throw it away.
I also thought they should discount more but I'm just happy to have him.
Gonna fix him this weekend I hope.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Sharing is caring. ? I’m putting this out there in case anyone is nearby or willing to travel to the Tuesday Morning Pawleys Island, SC location. I haven’t checked today, but as of two days ago they had the Katherine's Collection Countess. I thought long and hard on this and decided that I just didn’t want her bad enough to drive 200 miles and 3.5 hours one way. With all the traveling I already do for work, I’m not willing to drive that far on my day off. I didn’t ask about the Count, so that’s up in the air. Hope she finds a good home!


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

kind of regret not getting this pumpkin guy, but he was broken :/














these seem to be tealight holders


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

disembodiedvoice said:


> countess # 1947212


Thank you!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Lol , I couldn't agree more. I even said to the lady , well if your gonna throw him out why not just give him to me? Of course she said she couldn't do that, that they wouldn't throw it away , they would have to damage him out, send him back to ....wherever? distribution, corporate ? and they would be the ones to throw it away.
> I also thought they should discount more but I'm just happy to have him.
> Gonna fix him this weekend I hope.


Can't wait to see photos


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I fixed my "Lord" yesterday. He is dried and cured today and seems pretty solid. I think you could position his head before, mine will have to be stuck in the same position but thats ok with me. I probably wouldn't move it much anyway. Same with the arms, they can be moved but I'm too afraid of breaking the wire if I move them too much or too often.

Here he is sans head....sort of like Nearly Headless Nick, without the "nearly" part 






BOO !


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Just some close ups of the frame , his hand. The frame I thought was the same as the original and overall it is but there are a few slight differences. His face is actually different as well, his mouth position, his nose, the look of his eyes. 

I will post him with head in a second......


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

View attachment 553957


You can see the difference in the facial sculpt, it's actual very different in my opinion. The mouth is completely different. (I like the original better of course lol. but this guy is pretty cool too, so I'm happy to have him ) The clothes are very similar but a "cheaper" version, like his little tie in the original has tiny sequins , this one is just shiny textured material. His chest area is also similar but not as fancy.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I agree, he is definitely different than the original. Slight similarities to know he’s the same character and made by the same designer, but definitely different! The original size was much bigger as well, which is why they cost so much more $$$. I’m on the fence on which ones I’d rather buy. These smaller ones make them more affordable (even though still expensive!), but one of the reasons I like the larger original ones is because they are more life-size and realistic with the head sizes, which for me, really sells a prop. But since I’m already in with the Countess, my quest to find the lord continues!

Good job on the restoration! I don’t know where the crack was, but you can’t tell so awesome job! How is his head attached to the frame?


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

He is absolutely gorgeous! I’m all about quality pieces. Please no up close pictures of the countess or you’ll have me driving to South Carolina to buy her!!!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Spirit's Vineyard, your right the lord is smaller. This one measures 25X21 , the one sold on Holiday Barn ( that has the original look to his face ect) was 34X30. However, the countess is the same dimensions as the one sold on Grandin Road, which also has differences in appearance than this one, the feather, dress ect are different but the size is exactly the same on her. Both came with a Katherines Collection tag but I still wonder if they are counterfeit. I really don't care I would have bought them no matter who made them but I would like to know why they are so different.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

View attachment 553969










View attachment 553973


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

There must be a discrepancy on the size of the original one because on this one website, Bingham’s Antiques, it has the dimensions listed as 28x21, which is just slightly larger than the one from TM, which measures 20” x 25.5” (at least those are the dims on mine). But not quite the size difference in the Lord, which is considerably different.

I doubt they are counterfeit, because they have a few other KC items for purchase. I just think they make items ever so slightly different when giving a retailer rights to sell one of their items as a way to identify it. For instance, did you see the butler head cloche thing “breakfast is served” from Grandinroad? If you look at it on the KC website, there is no jeweled spider on his head (there’s something there, but it’s not a red jewel) but the one selling at Grandinroad does.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

yeah, I noticed the guy you posted on the platter and the new Night Watchman , have the same face as the TM Lord, so I guess it is legit. Good to know.

The Lord size difference is significant but I think the countess is a typo. You can still see the size of her on GR site.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

On Grandinroad? I didn’t think they carried her. Or did you mean a different site?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Ohhhh they did carry her! I completely missed that last year! Or just politely ignored her due to price  so you’re probably right, must be a typo on that other website, since at least 2 other places have her listed at 20x26.

https://www.grandinroad.com/katheri...frame/halloween-haven/newest-additions/905531


----------



## Ring (Sep 23, 2014)

I've never gone to Tuesday Morning before, I'll have to check out the store in my area this year for sure!


----------



## Velvet Vampire (Oct 5, 2004)

*Katherine’s Collection?*

Found these at my Tuesday Morning. Pretty sure they are Katherine’s Collection. They have the look and the price. The Wirch Shoe was $29.99 and the Serpent Pumpkin was $69.99


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Velvet Vampire said:


> Found these at my Tuesday Morning. Pretty sure they are Katherine’s Collection. They have the look and the price. The Wirch Shoe was $29.99 and the Serpent Pumpkin was $69.99



I could be totally wrong but to me they just look like KC-esque to me, but not KC. For 2 reasons. One, I would think they would have a KC tag on them instead of a regular TM barcode price tag. And two, unless they’re super doll-house tiny, I would think the prices would be MUCH higher if they were! I love that pumpkin though, that’s definitely something I need to go and get!


----------



## Velvet Vampire (Oct 5, 2004)

Spirits, of course you could be right. However I own a pretty decent amount of Katherine's Collection Halloween and Christmas items, and the craftsmanship and materials look right to me. Also, not all items come with the Katherine's Collection Hang tag, Certificate of Authenticity, or even logo on them. From my Halloween Collection, I have the Headless Dancing Couple (similar to this year's) that was sold by Grandin Road several years ago. Mine came directly from Grandin Road, sealed in the box. It had no tags or id on it whatsoever, except for the shipping box, which had Katherine's Collection logo and info on it. Also, the tabletop Headless Boy, sold as a Grandin Road Exclusive that same year, (I'm almost certain) was KC. That also had no KC markings on it. What gave that away was that it was packed in all silver paper shredding, which was how KC was packing their boxes at the time.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

You’re right about the hang tags....not sure why I said that. I think because it shows one in the pic, and I just bought the Countess which has one. But you’re right, I have several things from Grandinroad and nada, zilch. But I still stand on my comment on the price though. If they were KC, I would expect them to be much higher than that! Unless they’re size of ornaments.


----------



## Hallow-art (Jul 20, 2015)

patch_of_pumpkins said:


> View attachment 553755
> 
> View attachment 553757
> 
> ...


I am looking for that woodland witch (like the one in the last photo)! I went to my Tuesday Morning on Friday and they had every other witch except for that one! Would anyone be willing to pick one up for me? I'll pay for the witch, shipping and even a finder's fee. I need her this year!


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

Hallow-art said:


> I am looking for that woodland witch (like the one in the last photo)! I went to my Tuesday Morning on Friday and they had every other witch except for that one! Would anyone be willing to pick one up for me? I'll pay for the witch, shipping and even a finder's fee. I need her this year!


I'm probably going back this weekend. She will very likely still be there. I can pick it up for you. I will message you before my trip to make sure no one else got it


----------



## Hallow-art (Jul 20, 2015)

Thank You! I would appreciate that . Someone has offered to pick one up but I'm not sure how soon they'll be going back. I can give you my cell number, just send me a message


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Hey I'm in Phoenix, those will be in ever store here


----------



## Hallow-art (Jul 20, 2015)

I'd be thankful to anyone willing to pick the witch up for me


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

Hallow-art said:


> I'd be thankful to anyone willing to pick the witch up for me


I'd love to just go check on it, that store is a bit out of the way and could only be done on weekends. Like I said, I will still make sure you don't have her yet, before I leave


----------



## revengemaiden (Sep 4, 2014)

Swung by the local Tuesday Morning and they just have a few endcaps with Halloween merchandise. Nothing to exciting -- some of the stuff seems like overflow from Home Goods but at a higher price point. 

There was a table of unusual European-inspired jack-o-lantern pottery. If I had a Mediterranean house, I would definitely pick these up -- they are rather unusual.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

revengemaiden said:


> Swung by the local Tuesday Morning and they just have a few endcaps with Halloween merchandise. Nothing to exciting -- some of the stuff seems like overflow from Home Goods but at a higher price point.
> 
> There was a table of unusual European-inspired jack-o-lantern pottery. If I had a Mediterranean house, I would definitely pick these up -- they are rather unusual.
> 
> View attachment 555403


Hmmm, those pumpkins are kinda interesting. I may have to check them out. I don’t love them, but I definitely don’t hate them either! I am drawn to their unusualness I guess?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Does anyone who is a Perks member know if they have any coupons going on or coming up? Perhaps for the weekend? I haven’t been getting every email offer for some reason and I really need one! Last one I had was 15% off any one regular priced item....looking for something similar.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

FTR, those aren't European, they're Mexican. Those are Talavera pottery pumpkins. Homegoods had some the last couple of years. They can be expensive in some stores so if you like them & can get them cheap go for it. 

I have a couple & LOVE them & so did the ToTers & parents.

https://www.directfrommexico.com/talavera-pottery.html


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Visited a Tuesday Morning this afternoon and saw this guy from Katherine’s Collection. He is $199. Pretty cute but too pricey for me currently.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I was wondering how much those were! There’s a female that goes with him, and they had them at my TM last time I was there, but I was distracted with buying the Countess so I never even looked.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I woke up this morning with excitement because I was ready to hit my TM as soon as they opened their doors so I could say, “I’m here for the Lord!” 

And I did exactly that, but the young girl at the register just looked at me questionably. My one-liner was lost on her  But as soon as I started to explain what I was talking about, one of the ladies who had helped me with the Countess a few weeks back popped her head around the corner and saw me and said, “we got him!” She had called me a few days ago to let me know he had finally arrived. They only got the one though.

So now I feel complete! And totally broke


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

The almighty Lord is great! ? Ok, now that you’ve gotten the good stuff, please tell me what other Katherine pieces they had. I have reason to head that way during the next couple of weeks, so next week is as good as any.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

To be honest it looked like they had very little. They have a set of the male & female tall skeleton couple, but I’m not sure what else was KC. They seemed to have had more the last time I was there which is weird....they had a bunch of those witches and I didn’t see them today, unless I just missed the display. They had moved all the Halloween to end caps in the middle of the store so it was hard to see everything. They had a couple of those skeleton fortune teller busts. I don’t know why but I’m just not tempted by them even though I love fortune teller stuff! They had a few other smaller things like potion bottles and the wine glass tealight holders that looks like it has real wine in it. That’s about it.

Sorry I’m really bad at forgetting to take pictures while I’m in a store! If i were you, I’d wait as long as I could to come so hopefully thru put more stuff out so it makes your trip more worthwhile. They told me that they get their deliveries on Mondays, but I’m sure they probably take a few days to get it unboxed and put out.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I woke up this morning with excitement because I was ready to hit my TM as soon as they opened their doors so I could say, “I’m here for the Lord!”
> 
> And I did exactly that, but the young girl at the register just looked at me questionably. My one-liner was lost on her  But as soon as I started to explain what I was talking about, one of the ladies who had helped me with the Countess a few weeks back popped her head around the corner and saw me and said, “we got him!” She had called me a few days ago to let me know he had finally arrived. They only got the one though.
> 
> ...


Oh yay ! So glad you got him. I love mine. I've got to put a nail in a stud in my craft room so I can store them that way. I can't think of any other safe way to store these suckers except on the wall. They are pretty big and "bulky".


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Oh yay ! So glad you got him. I love mine. I've got to put a nail in a stud in my craft room so I can store them that way. I can't think of any other safe way to store these suckers except on the wall. They are pretty big and "bulky".


I agree, and was thinking the same thing about how/where to store them. Plus, it’s just an excuse to have them out somewhere all year long! LOL

No need to find a stud though. If you use a “monkey” hook like this, you should be fine. They hold up to 100 lbs. Been using them for years! And the way that the ribbon on the back of the frame is situated, the hook will be just above the frame (I think) so it should fit.


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Visited another store yesterday in San Jose, CA and ran into these:


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Y'all are finding such awesome items. I went to two different stores and found nothing. I'm hoping to find the countess and lord or just one of them.


----------



## Grimalkin (Jul 31, 2015)

Cat and pumpkin


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Ditsterz said:


> Y'all are finding such awesome items. I went to two different stores and found nothing. I'm hoping to find the countess and lord or just one of them.


I’m with you sister. I went to the one store in Augusta, then traveled across state lines to the one in Aiken, SC and nothing


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I got an email this morning from Tuesday Morning that officially announces “Halloween has arrived” and they included an ad for Katherine’s Collection. In that ad, they give a link to the stores that are carrying KC.

I don’t know if it’s all inclusive, but maybe this will help those who are searching for some of the KC items....

https://www.tuesdaymorning.com/katherines-collection


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I just stopped by the Raleigh store mentioned in the ad. No Katherine’s Collection items. The store manager knew nothing about it. Everything they had fit on one small table. This is a rather small store BTW. The store manager did mention that sometimes pallets get split, so it is possible another store got the KC items instead of them. At least she now has a heads up should other Halloween enthusiasts show up looking for KC.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I decided to run out at lunch and went to 2 TMs (lucky for me they are relatively close to each other) and neither had any KC items. Zero. Zip. Zilch! 

I found it very odd, considering they have just specifically advertised for it. I technically never saw any KC in the one store (been there twice so far) but the one on Providence Rd had several items in my previous visits. Today they had nothing. Am I really to believe they sold all of it? Or perhaps they pulled all of it knowing they were going to be advertising for it? 

In fact, I was really surprised by what little they did have of everything else, as well, considering this is one of their larger stores. They had 2 end caps and that’s about it. I think it’s been 2 weeks since I was last there and they had nothing additional.

Waste of my lunch hour


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

It seems that everyone is having the same problems as I do with TM. It makes me wonder if they have mismanagement issues or internal theft.


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Saw these love birds over the weekend


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I stopped by another TM and found a few things that might possibly be from the KC line. Nothing had tags identifying it though, so who knows? They had two sets of small mirrors with male & female skeletons heads turned to the side on top of the mirror surface; some very ornate witch shoes; lots of witch dolls including two huge ones at $79 dollars; what looked to be skeleton beaded small expensive purses; black pumpkins with skeleton cats on top; lots of beautiful bride & groom masks; and two of the skeleton fortune tellers. The store had the largest Halloween selection I’ve seen in a TM thus far. Maybe five tables worth I think. The fact that I didn’t know what was or wasn’t KC meant I only bought what I really liked, not just buying the KC brand. I walked out with the fortune teller. He’s great!


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

The male and female skeleton on mirrors are not KC. But they are cool. They were sold on grandin road a few years ago. I'm pretty sure the witch shoe is not either. Its way too cheap. Everything KC is way overpriced.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

The witch shoe was $25 dollars. The small beaded bags were about the same price as well. Considering they were maybe 5x7 inches in size, sealed in a clear plastic bag, then put inside a woven bag, they appeared to be a brand we should know. Anyone know for sure what the KC items are (besides the large Countess & Lord mirrors)? 
It was one of the stores listed in yesterday’s ad as one having KC items. I think I’m done tryjng to find this elusive brand at this discount store. It’s not working out for me. ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

You should just go with your gut....if you like (or don’t like) an item, regardless of who the maker is, that should be your guide on “to buy or not to buy”. And I agree with Ditsterz.....if you think an item is obnoxiously overpriced, it’s probably KC! lol

I’m not sure if you did this already, but have you given your name/number to your local TM and ask them to hold and call you if they get the Countess or Lord in? Even show them a picture of it, in case they’ve never seen it. That’s how I got the Lord. When I bought the Countess, I told them I was looking for the Lord to go with it, and showed them a picture of it. It took them a few weeks and I was losing hope that they’d get it, but they finally did. Either way, don’t lose hope....I think it’s still early enough in the season!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I agree with using your gut to decide on what to purchase, thus the fortune teller. ?He had such presence. 

I did not leave my name & number at any of the stores. Maybe next time.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

I finally saw the vampire lady & gentleman pictureframes at the West Springfield, Virginia TMS. They are stunning but because of our renovation I didn’t buy them.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Shiatsu number eight. $4.88 at Goodwill.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Kdestra said:


> I finally saw the vampire lady & gentleman pictureframes at the West Springfield, Virginia TMS. They are stunning but because of our renovation I didn’t buy them.


There’s the infamous shoes in photo three and I recognize the doorknocker as well. Did you buy anything while there? Might be easier to tuck away smaller things during your renovation. LOL


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Bobbiejo said:


> There’s the infamous shoes in photo three and I recognize the doorknocker as well. Did you buy anything while there? Might be easier to tuck away smaller things during your renovation. LOL


It’s funny, I feel like I’ve been in a haze since the renovation started but we only have a few more weeks. 

Maybe it was me but I wasn’t impressed by the shoes. I picked one up - it had a nice weight to it but it wasn’t that unique or striking in person. I’ll probably regret not buying the vampire lady picture frame. It is lovely


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Found some fun stuff at Tuesday Morning in San Jose, CA today:


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Hey bobbiejo, I just happened to look at this list again today since I just got an email from TM and it looks like they added one more store in NC to this list? Unless I’m completely losing it, I could’ve sworn there was only 2 or 3 stores the last time I looked at this.

https://www.tuesdaymorning.com/katherines-collection


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

No, they are the same stores. I took a screenshot of the previous list and it is the same. Not that I trust those TM peeps and their faulty lists! I’m not falling for that one again. Someone else can have my KC Countess and Lord.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Well damn, that wasn’t the response I was hoping for. Because that means I’m losing my mind!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Well of course the only store in Augusta GA is not on the list to carry KC. Heck they don’t even have an entire end cap devoted to Halloween. I would love the option to at least see what the collection looks like. I mean Augusta is the second biggest city in GA! Lol


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

My stores were (are) underwhelming, too. To be honest, I’m surprised I was able to get what I did because there’s not much out there now. And no KC. Although it’s been a week or so since I’ve been there, for all I know it’s chock filled with Halloween by now! ....said with sarcasm HA HA


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Thank Goodness the store near me isn't on the list! I love that vampire lady mirror!!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I just called the Raleigh store (the one on the list!) and they confirmed that they have not received any items from Katherine’s Collection. Hysterical! You can always call the store nearest you and ask if they have any KC. ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I wonder if they’re planning to get it, since that store is on the list. Maybe it’s just delayed?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I went to go visit the local Tuesday Morning & it's not there anymore!!


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Tuesday Morning is 70% off Halloween now. Totally scored on a couple Katherine’s Collection pieces I had been wanting- the Skelleton Diego El Flaco & the framed Lady portrait. Happy Hunting my friends!


----------

